# Promethean Sun limited edition? F**k you very much black library



## Angel of Blood

Anyone else just a little pissed off at Black Librarys decision to make one of the Horus Heresy novels a limited edition, therefore cutting off a massive amount of the HH series fans from one of the novels? I can understand limited edition on stand alone novels that aren't part of a series, but really? Making part of their most popular series limited? 

So now the rest of us will have to wait either fucking ages for the next limited edition batch to be released or wait for the inevitable overlypriced copies on Ebay and the like. And one about Vulkan aswell no less! It's literally like BL thought "Well Vukan is easily one of the most mysterious primarchs seeing as he has virtually fuck all fluff, i know! Let's make a book dedicated to him so all the fans can read more on him. But just for a little mind fuckery let's only let so many thousand people read it, the rest can just sit there and wait for word of mouth from the 'lucky' few who could actually buy it in time."

Releasing it for pre-order at around the time of the easter holidays meant that me, and i'm guessing quite alot of others had no chance of being able to buy it, having already cleared my bank account to go snowboarding. Don't even get started on the nerve of charging a tenner for delivery simply because they can.

Either way it just seems to me like BL are giving the rest of us HH series fans a big fuck you.

/Rant over(for now)


----------



## KingOfCheese

I am pretty sure they are going to release it as a paperback soon.
The hardcovers are just a limited edition thing, and were released slightly earlier than the paperbacks so that people actually had a reason to buy them.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2011/02/04/horus-heresy-novellas/

Check this out.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Aaron makes a good case sure, but i'm still far from convinced. Two years *miniumum* until we can read it? Cheers BL, that's pefect then......


----------



## Dagmire

yeah ths is money grubbing from BL and it pisses me off


----------



## Shadow Walker

I hate limited editions. Only positive thing is that we will be able to read it in future [2 years eh...] unlike HH audiobooks which are limited to that medium only.


----------



## Jacobite

I try to stay away from GW bashing, they are a company - ergo they aim to make a profit - nothing against the grain there and while yes I look back on the old days and smile theres not much I can personally do about it all bar quitting the hobby, which probably isn't going to happen. However BL seems to be making a complete clusterfuck of everything in the last couple of weeks - first the currency issues, then the exchange rates that people are mentioning, postage has always been a bit of joke from them regardless but now this...

Usually I'm ok with limited release stuff - it'll get a general release eventually HOWEVER usually its stuff which isn't really of that much interest - just another book about a area of the cannon thats already been gone over a million times, or a small chapbook in a ongoing series featuring already established characters that won't shed that much light on things in the long run (The Iron Star anybody? - it was ok but not worth it tbh).

But this whole Promethean Sun thing is like taking an angle grinder to my tits (and I'm not talking about using a bluffing cloth either).

Vulkan has had no fluff to speak of what so ever, the Salamanders are IMHO the most under developed of all the original Legions and despite this are a darn site more interesting that the Ultramarines, Blood Angels (this is coming from somebody who collects red marines remember) and Space Puppies (especially in their new "little rascals" form) put together. 

Expanding on ground such as this shouldn't be limited release. It should be wide spread in print and featured in WD. If anything it's going to increase the amount of illegitimate acquisitions of BL stuff as people try to find this and others. Thats an observation NOT a endorsement people!

I know this is a huge call but it seems like the corporate whores who managed to get their claws into GW about 5 years ago have sought new victims in BL. God help us all soon they'll be hiring Matt Ward to start writing novels. If Ibram Gaunt starts using a "Ghost Sword" along with a "Gaunt pistol loaded with special Tanith Ghost rounds" I would ask that somebody take the angle grinder to my jugular.


----------



## bobss

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2011/02/04/horus-heresy-novellas/
> 
> Check this out.


:biggrin: Yeah, credit where it's due, I was, err, 'enlightened' to some of the reasoning behind the creation of the novellas. 

Tbh, my earlier prejudice has gone - I'm a little envious of those who has £40 to waste, but meh, I'd rather focus on the *canon*


----------



## Doelago

I have no problems with Limited Edition releases. I like limited editions. Indeed, I usually dont even buy a game if I cant find a limited edition copy of it. Then came this book, about one of my favorite legions, and I could not get it, cause I have no f***ing Visa card. Of course I can`t blame Black Library for it, but I really hated the fact that I could not get it. I would happily have payed the 64€ it would have cost me, hell, I could have payed 80€, but I just could not get it, and that pissed me off. Well, it seems that Ebay awaits me, and I will sure as hell get a Visa card before Aaron Dembski-Bowden`s limited edition novella is released.


----------



## bobss

I'm kinda apathetic to the entire scenario actually. My main issue, which I didn't highlight well enough to AD-B was the chronological importance of the novellas. If that's the right term, yeah. I mean, if anything crucial to the story of the Horus Heresy is released in the limited. Expensive. Format, then I think it's unfair

_Promethean Sun_ is definitley not important to the story - I'm sure you can read Great Crusade-era fictions that are just as good. It's pretty much 30k Salamanders to make the fangirls get wet over

That said, the one by AD-B in the future which revolves around Lorgar's experiences in the immaterium is subjective. I was happy with the portrayel of Lorgar and the downfall of his sons and himself in _The First Heretic _- if anything I'd rate it above all the Primarch downfalls except *Fulgrim's* fall from grace 

But, I'm pretty sure hardcore Horus Heresy fans and yet more Word Bearers fangirls would regard this as a highly important piece of canon, so they may see the *limited* part a bit of injustice.

I kinda get that you guys want all the Heresy products, but unless they start printing important canon in a limited format, I'm not particularly pissed :security:


----------



## DivineArchitect

if you guys want copies of this i dont mind ordering several copies, holding on to them till you got the cash then selling them for the 30 quid they cost all you gota do is pay postage? and if you cant come through with the cash i could always stick it on ebay.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

bobss said:


> I'm kinda apathetic to the entire scenario actually. My main issue, which I didn't highlight well enough to AD-B was the chronological importance of the novellas. If that's the right term, yeah. I mean, if anything crucial to the story of the Horus Heresy is released in the limited. Expensive. Format, then I think it's unfair
> 
> _Promethean Sun_ is definitley not important to the story - I'm sure you can read Great Crusade-era fictions that are just as good. It's pretty much 30k Salamanders to make the fangirls get wet over
> 
> That said, the one by AD-B in the future which revolves around Lorgar's experiences in the immaterium is subjective. I was happy with the portrayel of Lorgar and the downfall of his sons and himself in _The First Heretic _- if anything I'd rate it above all the Primarch downfalls except *Fulgrim's* fall from grace
> 
> But, I'm pretty sure hardcore Horus Heresy fans and yet more Word Bearers fangirls would regard this as a highly important piece of canon, so they may see the *limited* part a bit of injustice.
> 
> I kinda get that you guys want all the Heresy products, but unless they start printing important canon in a limited format, I'm not particularly pissed :security:


:goodpost:

In regards to ADB's Novella though, he has said that it is also not vital to the plot of the Heresy - if it was he said he would have put it in _The First Heretic_ rather than in a limited edition novella. But yeah, I can see your point.


----------



## gen.ahab

Wow, wow, wow. There will only be 1k copies of ADB novella? Bugger fuck, thats god damn retarded. GW can stick it up their ass, thats retarded. Maybe 4000 or something, but good lord, 1k isn't enough.



Doelago said:


> I would happily have payed the 64€ it would have cost me, hell, I could have payed 80€,


You're out of your little Finnish mind.


----------



## Angel of Blood

DivineArchitect said:


> if you guys want copies of this i dont mind ordering several copies, holding on to them till you got the cash then selling them for the 30 quid they cost all you gota do is pay postage? and if you cant come through with the cash i could always stick it on ebay.


That would have been excellent if they hadn't sold out, but still a very generous offer all the same.



I'm still not convinced though, ADB made a good point like i said, but i still don't agree. In my opinion, a book series this extensive, or any for that matter, should not have limited edition copies. Hell if it's not important to the Horus Heresy series and doesn't add anything of import to it, then why call it part of the series? No matter how much it's played down it will definetly contain fluff within that is important to the heresy in some way, and just in general sheds a shit load of light on a woefully undeveloped legion and primarch.

I just feel quite a bit let down by Black Library that they would do it.


----------



## Angel of Blood

gen.ahab said:


> Wow, wow, wow. There will only be 1k copies of ADB novella? Bugger fuck, thats god damn retarded. GW can stick it up their ass, thats retarded. Maybe 4000 or something, but good lord, 1k isn't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> You're out of your little Finnish mind.


 
Completely agree on both points.


----------



## DivineArchitect

oh for real? i just thought they werent available to pre-order yet....failing that ill buy a copy of ebay and email the contents of it to ya for free!


----------



## Angel of Blood

Yah they've all fully sold out


----------



## bobss

Angel of Blood said:


> I just feel quite a bit let down by Black Library that they would do it.


It was always gonna happen - whenever a company is held afloat by a large customer base, an eager customer base, they begin to bring out exortionate 'exclusive' offers for the especially rabid, especially rich individuals

Black Library aren't greedy as such, but who can blame them for capitalizing on an opportunity to make so much money?

They're still dicks in my opinion for bringing the Horus Heresy into their money-making schemes, as I always valued the series as being noble and above such things. But, well, some fans want limited edition merchandise - it's an inevitable result of Black Library's recent sucess


----------



## Angel of Blood

Thing is though, i'm certain if they also released a paperback version without all the artwork, gucci cover etc, they would still sell all 3000 limited edition copies, and then keep selling loads of the paperback versions thus making them even more money.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

gen.ahab said:


> Wow, wow, wow. There will only be 1k copies of ADB novella?


Wait what, have I missed something? Where did you get that from?


----------



## DivineArchitect

well...thats just wang....


----------



## MontytheMighty

honestly I think the Salamanders are more developed than the White Scars, Raven Guard, and Iron Hands

at least Salamander fans get their own trilogy. The Iron Hands have one novel called "Iron Hands" (talk about a creative title). White Scars have "Savage Scars", and "Hunt for Voldorius" features a team-up between White Scars and Raven Guard. Raven Guard also have the audiobooks "Raven's Flight" and "Helion Rain".

I think the Tome of Fire trilogy is the most substantial offering.


----------



## gen.ahab

@CotE,
"ADB, one of Black Libraries most popular authors, especially amongst the ”newer” readers. He is writing a novella that centers around -arguably- the most important event within the Horus Heresy (Or Great Crusade to be picky). And yet this wealth of information shall be confined to 1000 people? Sure, it shall be shared upon the internet with reviews, but that’s like me ordering you to read a review of Horus Rising without buying it. It’s ludicrous." 

There.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

Angel of Blood said:


> Anyone else just a little pissed off at Black Librarys decision to make one of the Horus Heresy novels a limited edition, therefore cutting off a massive amount of the HH series fans from one of the novels? I can understand limited edition on stand alone novels that aren't part of a series, but really? Making part of their most popular series limited?


Nope, it's just a novella. Not a novel.

Besides, how many people say things like "You don't need to read _Legion / Battle for the Abyss / Descent of Angels / Mechanicum / Nemesis / Fallen Angels_ because they're not necessary"?




Dagmire said:


> yeah ths is money grubbing from BL and it pisses me off


Ah, but if it was simple money-grubbing, they'd have printed 4 times as many and made 4 times as much profit. The demand is there, clearly. They could have doubled, tripled, etc. their profits, if it was purely about that. 



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Wait what, have I missed something? Where did you get that from?


I wrote that before it was decided to make HH novellas in 3,000-strong print runs. It's all good.


----------



## gharbad

Im pretty sure if you put in some effort you can get to be able to read the story from some magic place on the internets and then you can say you know what happens. Then when they release it in paperback in 2 years you can still buy it and read it again. By that time youd prolly forgotten the books.

Id personally wouldnt buy them either. Not knowing if the story is good enough and seeing that if you buy one, youd want them all is just not worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## gen.ahab

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Ah, but if it was simple money-grubbing, they'd have printed 4 times as many and made 4 times as much profit. The demand is there, clearly. They could have doubled, tripled, etc. their profits, if it was purely about that.
> 
> 
> 
> I wrote that before it was decided to make HH novellas in 3,000-strong print runs. It's all good.


They don't think it would have generated 4 times the profit. Demand was dieing out fairly quick at the end, or so it would seem. 

It's money grubbing, but they are a buisness; they are payed to make money, it's what they are there to do.

Well, that's..... slightly less agitating.


----------



## Doelago

gen.ahab said:


> You're out of your little Finnish mind.


I thought that my reputation would have told you that long ago. 

But seriously, thats probably what I will end up paying on Ebay.


----------



## increaso

Postage and exchange rate are side issues. 

Ok, the issue of limited edition.

*Why produce limited edition stuff?*

There is a demand for special stuff and, contrary to some of the bullshit on here, it ain't some massive extortionate price and it isn't just available to the rich.

It ain't that pricey, not compared to the models (or snowboarding), and it will retain it's value as a limited edition item. It's arguably a good buy.

*Why do it with Horus Heresy?*

BL is a business that wants to make money.

There is a market for limited edition stuff, but maybe not a huge market (eg The Bloody Handed did not sell out).

The Horus Heresy is popular. It will (and indeed PS did) sell out.

*But, It's not fair! I didn't get one so will miss out on something really important. Oh noes!*

They have stated that the novella stories will not be integral to the over arcing Heresy story line. Frankly, like the OP I don't accept this, but then again, I am just greedy for all available information.

However, it will be released in a few years and the question is not if you will get to read it, but when. I bought one, but, in contrast, I never buy the Gaunts Hardcovers, because I am stingy with my disposable income. (I didn't even buy Legion of One on pre-release at BLL because I knew I could save £4 on Amazon a month later)

The question is: Pay more now for getting the story first or wait a few years for a story (or stories) that are chronologically earlier than many events in the series so far and are thus already out of sync with the rest of the series.

I think i've filled up my 'piss people off' quota for today.


----------



## bobss

I'm more bothered about* how *Black Library will compile the novellas than the bullshit above

In terms of a word-count, are they bigger or smaller than short stories in _Tales of Heresy _and _Age of Darkness_? 

The 'artwork' in _Promethean Sun_ irritates me too. From what I saw, the pages detailing the Astartes and native, feral, Humans was reprinted from the 40k rulebook as well as older sources where it was fashion for 40k Astartes to prance about in MkIII armour 

It gives me the feeling that parts of the novella, not necessarily the story, is a half-assed attempt for an expensive product


----------



## Angel of Blood

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Nope, it's just a novella. Not a novel.
> 
> Besides, how many people say things like "You don't need to read _Legion / Battle for the Abyss / Descent of Angels / Mechanicum / Nemesis / Fallen Angels_ because they're not necessary"?.


I don't suscribe to that theory, sure some of the above fall abit flat but i would never say people shouldn't read them.(espeically Legion, without a doubt the best one in the series imo)

Meh, Novel/Novella you know what i mean. Either way, i still can't see a valid reason for doing it.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

gen.ahab said:


> They don't think it would have generated 4 times the profit. Demand was dieing out fairly quick at the end, or so it would seem.
> 
> It's money grubbing, but they are a buisness; they are payed to make money, it's what they are there to do.
> 
> Well, that's..... slightly less agitating.


It was a vague figure, for the sake of convenience. 

The point still stands. The demand was slipping off in the sense that it took_ less than a week_ to sell _3,000 copies _of a novella?

Trust me, most sci-fi authors would slay their fellow man for those kind of sales. Leave it up for, say, a month or two? They'd have sold way, way more.


----------



## increaso

bobss said:


> I'm more bothered about* how *Black Library will compile the novellas than the bullshit above
> 
> In terms of a word-count, are they bigger or smaller than short stories in _Tales of Heresy _and _Age of Darkness_?
> 
> The 'artwork' in _Promethean Sun_ irritates me too. From what I saw, the pages detailing the Astartes and native, feral, Humans was reprinted from the 40k rulebook as well as older sources where it was fashion for 40k Astartes to prance about in MkIII armour
> 
> It gives me the feeling that parts of the novella, not necessarily the story, is a half-assed attempt for an expensive product


I understand that some of the artwork is recycled stuff and I believe a novella is around 30k words. Which, going off the supplements to Black Reach and Skull Pass, is about 125 pages in normal HH novel font size.


----------



## bobss

increaso said:


> I understand that some of the artwork is recycled stuff and I believe a novella is around 30k words. Which, going off the supplements to Black Reach and Skull Pass, is about 125 pages in normal HH novel font size.


Yeah, cheers


----------



## gen.ahab

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> It was a vague figure, for the sake of convenience.
> 
> The point still stands. The demand was slipping off in the sense that it took_ less than a week_ to sell _3,000 copies _of a novella?
> 
> Trust me, most sci-fi authors would slay their fellow man for those kind of sales. Leave it up for, say, a month or two? They'd have sold way, way more.


Gotcha.

Most sold fairly rapidly, sales seemed to be decreasing.

True, I am sure they would, but I would be willing to bet that if you modeled the sales graph the difference wouldn't be nearly as large as you would think.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

gen.ahab said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> Most sold fairly rapidly, sales seemed to be decreasing.
> 
> True, I am sure they would, but I would be willing to bet that if you modeled the sales graph the difference wouldn't be nearly as large as you would think.


Well, I don't think it'd be that large, really. But the principle is sound. They could easily have made a lot more money. 

And selling _3,000 of them in a week_ is, by science-fiction standards, absolutely fucking insane. Plenty of "normal" sci-fi novels never sell that. Like, over years. Or ever.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

They've already released limited edition Horus Heresy stories and there wasn't a problem then. Who knows, they may release the paper back a lot sooner.


----------



## gen.ahab

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Well, I don't think it'd be that large, really. But the principle is sound. They could easily have made a lot more money.
> 
> And selling _3,000 of them in a week_ is, by science-fiction standards, absolutely fucking insane. Plenty of "normal" sci-fi novels never sell that. Like, over years. Or ever.


I will agree with you on that, it is very good for sales.

Really? I had no idea the sales average for the genre was so low.


----------



## Malus Darkblade

gen.ahab said:


> I will agree with you on that, it is very good for sales.
> 
> Really? I had no idea the sales average for the genre was so low.


It's the same reason why no one will take you seriously if you say you're an avid book reader then when asked what books you've read, you list a lot of BL novels and then they think its for kids.

Off topic but for example, the storyline of the Metal Gear series and most especially the most recent one (MSG4), it has a plot and character depth that rivals plays by Clichédspeare imo.


----------



## space cowboy

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> It was a vague figure, for the sake of convenience.
> 
> The point still stands. The demand was slipping off in the sense that it took_ less than a week_ to sell _3,000 copies _of a novella?
> 
> Trust me, most sci-fi authors would slay their fellow man for those kind of sales. Leave it up for, say, a month or two? They'd have sold way, way more.


QFT. I know I would have been far more likely to buy this if it had been put up a month later or left up for another month.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Why ain't people equally annoyed with the fact a true copy of the Lightning Tower or The Dark King isn't available yet?

Only an audio version is, I would of thought there would be more outrage since both of those stories contain significant detail which could be considered important and may not be included in the audio versions.


----------



## Shadow Walker

Words_of_Truth said:


> Why ain't people equally annoyed with the fact a true copy of the Lightning Tower or The Dark King isn't available yet?
> 
> Only an audio version is, I would of thought there would be more outrage since both of those stories contain significant detail which could be considered important and may not be included in the audio versions.


I assure you that we are annoyed about limiting any HH related material to one medium but that thread is about Promethean Sun so maybe that is why no one mentioned above titles.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Because whilst audio formats are annoying, it is still readily available to buy, i don't have to wait two years to listen to it, i just have to get over the fact that i dislike audio books and listen to it.


----------



## Diatribe1974

KingOfCheese said:


> I am pretty sure they are going to release it as a paperback soon.
> The hardcovers are just a limited edition thing, and were released slightly earlier than the paperbacks so that people actually had a reason to buy them.


The problem with what BL did was that they SERIOUSLY underestimated how ravenous we readers are & our willingness to buy the reading material. Seriously. 3,000 copies? They could've upped it to 10,000 copies and they'd have all sold within a reasonable amount of time. Shit, I'd have had my copy ordered if that was the case, but by the time the orders were opened & I had a chance to go to the site to order, they were at the "Whoops, we're takin' them down to make sure all orders are filled...." Sure, they opened orders back up not long after with about 250-ish copies left, but let's face it: There was probably a ton of folks like myself, who after the initial snubbing happened, said "Fuck it, I'll wait till 2nd printing..." and didn't care to try again.


----------



## brianizbrewtal

I'm not going to say this to start shit, but are we all of different ages? Roughly around the same age? I'm reading a lot of complaints, but am I the only one who's happy about Limited Editions? I work hard for my money and when something I'm really interested in comes out like this I don't mind spending it, even if it is a rape of the wallet. Hmm what I'm trying to say if you work get excited for this bc you'll be one of the first to own The HH Novellas. I couldn't agree more with what ADB wrote on his blog. Just buy it! Save, save, save!

*now here comes all the hating, and possible banning haha*


----------



## Diatribe1974

brianizbrewtal said:


> I'm not going to say this to start shit, but are we all of different ages? Roughly around the same age? I'm reading a lot of complaints, but am I the only one who's happy about Limited Editions? I work hard for my money and when something I'm really interested in comes out like this I don't mind spending it, even if it is a rape of the wallet. Hmm what I'm trying to say if you work get excited for this bc you'll be one of the first to own The HH Novellas. I couldn't agree more with what ADB wrote on his blog. Just buy it! Save, save, save!
> 
> *now here comes all the hating, and possible banning haha*


I figure where part of the hate is coming from (or a HUGE part at least) is the extremely limited quantity of such a desired book. I'm all for keeping the initial run of it limited (re: my 10,000 amount mentioned above). Sure, there were some people whole jumped on it, just because it was insanely limited (i.e. "A Horus Heresy Hardcover Novella with a cool Primarch we know little about? ZING!"), that might not've been AS jumpy for it, but ultimately would've bought it, perhaps not "Day One", but perhaps "Day 7" instead. They still would've sold (and most likely sold out in almost as short of an amount of time) and made many, many more of us happy as a result.


----------



## Angel of Blood

brianizbrewtal said:


> I'm not going to say this to start shit, but are we all of different ages? Roughly around the same age? I'm reading a lot of complaints, but am I the only one who's happy about Limited Editions? I work hard for my money and when something I'm really interested in comes out like this I don't mind spending it, even if it is a rape of the wallet. Hmm what I'm trying to say if you work get excited for this bc you'll be one of the first to own The HH Novellas. I couldn't agree more with what ADB wrote on his blog. Just buy it! Save, save, save!
> 
> *now here comes all the hating, and possible banning haha*


No offence but i think thats a completely retarded viewpoint. I work very very hard for my money, we don't get as much as i think we should in my job, but someones got to do it or the rest of you would be screwed. But its a finite amount of money, and some of us just can't instantly afford those kind of prices, espcially in argueably one of the most expensive months/holidays of the year. It's not like BL gave everyone a few months warning that you could pre-order it and it would cost alot, they just jumped it out there without a moments notice. I could go on, but i won't, i will just leave it again by saying thats a fucking retarded view that only people who "work hard" and save money should be able to buy the books.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Angel of Blood said:


> No offence but i think thats a completely retarded viewpoint. I work very very hard for my money, we don't get as much as i think we should in my job, but someones got to do it or the rest of you would be screwed. But its a finite amount of money, and some of us just can't instantly afford those kind of prices, espcially in argueably one of the most expensive months/holidays of the year. It's not like BL gave everyone a few months warning that you could pre-order it and it would cost alot, they just jumped it out there without a moments notice. I could go on, but i won't, i will just leave it again by saying thats a fucking retarded view that only people who "work hard" and save money should be able to buy the books.


The more I think about it, the more it should've been relegated to a Print on Demand title from the get-go with a limited edition hardcover variant for those who wanted the extra frills (and willing to pay a bit more than the normal PoD).


----------



## brianizbrewtal

I don't really see it as retarded as much as me just saving. BL didn't give a few months warning, but if you're an avid HH reader/collector then why wouldn't you be ready for it? lol
I didn't try and come across as snobby as it probably sounded, like those who work should only get it. I work retail so I definitely don't get paid lots, but they're limited editions. For us 3K is a bad amount. For BL 10K is a bad amount. Yeah they can make more money(probably bc I'm sure if it was that amount then the prices would be cheaper, therefore making it not as limited edition.) I think 3K is a lot and who really wants to sign ten thousand books. pshhh. Life isn't fair? Sorry that you think my point of view is retarded. I'm going to assume that you didn't get a book or you did and you're still complaining.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Does anyone know when exactly they will be delivered?


----------



## Diatribe1974

brianizbrewtal said:


> I don't really see it as retarded as much as me just saving. BL didn't give a few months warning, but if you're an avid HH reader/collector then why wouldn't you be ready for it? lol
> I didn't try and come across as snobby as it probably sounded, like those who work should only get it. I work retail so I definitely don't get paid lots, but they're limited editions. For us 3K is a bad amount. For BL 10K is a bad amount. Yeah they can make more money(probably bc I'm sure if it was that amount then the prices would be cheaper, therefore making it not as limited edition.) I think 3K is a lot and who really wants to sign ten thousand books. pshhh. Life isn't fair? Sorry that you think my point of view is retarded. I'm going to assume that you didn't get a book or you did and you're still complaining.


Let's be honest, if you'd read the various other posts in the other threat about this), some folks were being charged in shipping almost as much as the book COST. You have almost 100$ to drop in a 120-ish page book?


----------



## brianizbrewtal

I paid $86 in total. The way I saw it, as unfair as I think it is, I either pay it and get it or wait two years for a paper back version. I like books like this and it was worth it for me. Don't get me wrong, $36 for shipping is only ok if you're ordering a bookshelf or some kind of furniture not for a book. It hurt me to pay for it, but now I'm going to have it and I still work so money is coming in. Credit card anyone?


----------



## Diatribe1974

brianizbrewtal said:


> I paid $86 in total. The way I saw it, as unfair as I think it is, I either pay it and get it or wait two years for a paper back version. I like books like this and it was worth it for me. Don't get me wrong, $36 for shipping is only ok if you're ordering a bookshelf or some kind of furniture not for a book. It hurt me to pay for it, but now I'm going to have it and I still work so money is coming in. Credit card anyone?


Not sure how BL is shipping a book that it takes almost 40 bucks to get it to you. Seriously, are they shipping them via cherubs or something?


----------



## increaso

@WoT - Early May, I believe 9th

@Brian - I agree with you, as per my post a few pages back. 

@Diatribe - I agree the shipping is insane for some countries. That's not a fault of the book itself. It makes sense for those abroad (USA being the prime example) to make and effort to e-mail BL now to state their problem with the shipping costs of PS and maybe they will ship a batch of ADB's book over to the USA GW HQ for distribution (which may save a lot on the cost of individual shipping).


----------



## brianizbrewtal

Thank you increaso. I know it sucks, but I'm getting the impression that some of you guys haven't bought a special edition of anything before. Just be ready for the other future novellas!


----------



## Diatribe1974

brianizbrewtal said:


> Thank you increaso. I know it sucks, but I'm getting the impression that some of you guys haven't bought a special edition of anything before. Just be ready for the other future novellas!


Oh, I'm not against buying special editions of stuff, as I've bought tons of collectors editions of this, limited editions of that, and what have you, all I'm saying is that BL most likely could've done things better, pleased their audience far better than what they did and still made a ton of cash along the way. (re: My comment about keeping the 3,000 Limited Edition, but also making available a normal Print on Demand version of the book for those not wanting to pony up the cash for the hardcover version (let alone the chance of not being able to buy it)).


----------



## brianizbrewtal

Well hey, maybe after this 'incident' things might change. That's why we're starting off with the Salamanders and not Fulgrim


----------



## Roninman

Arrived yesterday, but didnt receive it since i wasnt at home.


----------



## Angel of Blood

i have nothing against special editions, i have a Medal of Honor Tier 1 Edition or something along those lines for my PS3, but i still could've bought the normal edition. Its limited editions like these i despise, not being able to get the book for a minium of two years after its original release, no other industry could get away with it.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Mine's not shown yet, wonder whether the bank holidays is going to cause problems.


----------



## constantin_valdor

Roninman said:


> Arrived yesterday, but didnt receive it since i wasnt at home.


I wasnt aware they were being sent out? or am i missing something


----------



## increaso

constantin_valdor said:


> I wasnt aware they were being sent out? or am i missing something


From Ragnar at BL:



> The stock for Promethean Sun isn't due to arrive until May 5th at present, meaning the copies won't start despatching until the week beginning May 9th at the earliest.


It possible that they got them in early, but I wouldn't be too concerned until mid-May.


----------



## constantin_valdor

Im not i just getting confused which for me is pretty normal haha im quite happy to wait im sure its going to be a great read


----------



## Lord of the Night

Angel of Blood said:


> i have nothing against special editions, i have a Medal of Honor Tier 1 Edition or something along those lines for my PS3, but i still could've bought the normal edition. Its limited editions like these i despise, not being able to get the book for a minium of two years after its original release, no other industry could get away with it.


I dunno about that, I think some other industries could get away with it.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Roninman

constantin_valdor said:


> I wasnt aware they were being sent out? or am i missing something


Well i got confirmation email 19.4 that my item has been despatched by BL.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

According to my account mine hasn't been sent yet.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Words_of_Truth said:


> According to my account mine hasn't been sent yet.


Same here. .


----------



## constantin_valdor

seems strange some peoples copies are being dispatched and others havent yet, my order is still showing as acknowledged oh well lol


----------



## brianizbrewtal

constantin_valdor said:


> seems strange some peoples copies are being dispatched and others havent yet, my order is still showing as acknowledged oh well lol


Yeah same here. My order status says 'Not Allocated'. If Ragnar said that they wouldn't get the shipment of books until the ninth, how is it that some people had theirs shipped already? hmmm tall tales I'm hearing possibly?


----------



## constantin_valdor

brianizbrewtal said:


> Yeah same here. My order status says 'Not Allocated'. If Ragnar said that they wouldn't get the shipment of books until the ninth, how is it that some people had theirs shipped already? hmmm tall tales I'm hearing possibly?


Thats what mine says when i log into the black library and all the emails i have from black library have confirmed they will be sent out in may but no specific date lol


----------



## brianizbrewtal

I honestly have nothing to complain about. I'm almost half way through Fallen Angels so I may just save the read for after AoD. I still want that sweet Salamander skin. I wonder how many Astartes they had to skin for all those books...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Well, mine's still showing that's acknowledged. Mind you, they do have three thousand + copies to work through though.


----------



## yapyap23

I'm sorry, but what is this Aaron Dembski-Bowden novella that is suppose to come out?


----------



## Mob

yapyap23 said:


> I'm sorry, but what is this Aaron Dembski-Bowden novella that is suppose to come out?


The one about 'what Lorgar saw in the Eye of Terror'. 
If they don't up the numbers printed and consider having multiple periods where it's available to order, on the day it's made available their website is going to crash at 10 past 9 GMT and then we're basically all going to get into knife-fights over it.

There's an excerpt that is required reading if you like anything awesome.

direct link: http://www.blacklibrary.com/downloads/product/pdf/1-9/20000.pdf


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Mob said:


> The one about 'what Lorgar saw in the Eye of Terror'.
> If they don't up the numbers printed and consider having multiple periods where it's available to order, on the day it's made available their website is going to crash at 10 past 9 GMT and then we're basically all going to get into knife-fights over it.
> 
> There's an excerpt that is required reading if you like anything awesome.
> 
> direct link: http://www.blacklibrary.com/downloads/product/pdf/1-9/20000.pdf


That is an awesome extract, I can't wait to read it all. I love anything to do with how Primarchs relate to each other.


----------



## Diatribe1974

I refuse to read the extract. I'll wait till they open up either new orders for the hardcover again (2nd printing of course), or make it a print on demand softcover.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

Diatribe1974 said:


> I refuse to read the extract. I'll wait till they open up either new orders for the hardcover again (2nd printing of course), or make it a print on demand softcover.


That'll be never. _Promethean Sun_ is already gone, and _Aurelian_ isn't out for months. Both won't get second print runs, or come out in softcover POD format.


----------



## World Eater XII

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> That'll be never. _Promethean Sun_ is already gone, and _Aurelian_ isn't out for months. Both won't get second print runs, or come out in softcover POD format.


Ouch, still seems bizarre that they are running only 3k copies of a HH book.

Just leaves a bad taste that guys are missing out!


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

World Eater XII said:


> Ouch, still seems bizarre that they are running only 3k copies of a HH book.
> 
> Just leaves a bad taste that guys are missing out!


Oh, I'm not saying it'll never, ever be released in another format. Just not in those formats mentioned. And not soon. I think it's 2 years exclusivity minimum, or something.


----------



## brianizbrewtal

Man, two years from now. Won't the HH series be nearly complete by then? It's crazy to think about the people who started with Horus Rising and have read up till now, have grown five years. Any guess, roughly, how much longer The HH will go on for?


----------



## Diatribe1974

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> That'll be never. _Promethean Sun_ is already gone, and _Aurelian_ isn't out for months. Both won't get second print runs, or come out in softcover POD format.


You see, that's a huge amount of bullshit for such limitations on a highly demanded book from a respected author in a series with insanely long legs to it, concerning a chapter & primarch that people are just now really starting to take notice about. Yes, you could argue that GW is simply biding it's time, knowing the HH will be going on, long after the series officially ended & as a result, are able to reprint it at their leisure. To which, again, is complete & utter bullshit to do things that way to their fans & customers.

A proper limited edition would've entailed the following:

250 Signed by the Author Hardcovers (75$ 1 per order)
2750 Hardcover (50$ 1 per order)
250 Signed by the Author Softcover (50$ 1 per order)
2750 Softcover (30$ 1 per order)

From there, after 6 months to a year, you open it back up as a Print on Demand title for whomever wants it. But all in all, you create a limited edition for the early adopters via both the hardcover version, but also a signed version as well, but also a softcover twin as well. For those simply wanting the book, you've created double the amount made available (in regards to what they've currently done) and without much doubt, sold out of every single, solitary copy in perhaps not as quick a fashion as they currently did, but within a solid week. 

The reason why I'm going to wager that they will have sold every single copy, is that you will have had less people discouraged with the "Oh, there's only 3,000 copies. I'll never be able to get it, they'll probably be instantly sold out." <--- Then those folks never checked back in for a couple days, only to find out that they did have a small window of opportunity for a day or so, then to feel cheated out of a chance. With having a larger print volume made available (total of 6,000 copies), less people will fall into the above mentioned group of folks. Later (re: 6 months to a year, depending on demand), it's opened back up as a POD (perhaps a different cover as well to differentiate the different print versions) only title & anyone can get it. That way, the early buyers are able to feel as is they not only got their monies worth, but also have something special that anyone else will possibly never have.

Now that's doing it the correct way.


----------



## cheeto

Dagmire said:


> yeah ths is money grubbing from BL and it pisses me off



Hope that it is money grubbing. If that's the case you will see a release in paperback sooner than later. The real money is in retail sales to the masses.


----------



## raider1987

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Oh, I'm not saying it'll never, ever be released in another format. Just not in those formats mentioned. And not soon. I think it's 2 years exclusivity minimum, or something.


Promethean Sun I am really looking forward too.... although I don't have any idea when we are going to get it. 

The Primarch Series is what I am really looking forward too though. Particularly your Lorgar one.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

raider1987 said:


> Promethean Sun I am really looking forward too.... although I don't have any idea when we are going to get it.
> 
> The Primarch Series is what I am really looking forward too though. Particularly your Lorgar one.


There isn't really a Primarch Series. There's the second limited edition novella (like Promethean Sun), which is _Aurelian_ - my story about Lorgar. 

Then there's an anthology (like _Tales of Heresy_ and _Age of Darkness_) about four primarchs, next year.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

Diatribe1974 said:


> You see, that's a huge amount of bullshit for such limitations on a highly demanded book from a respected author in a series with insanely long legs to it, concerning a chapter & primarch that people are just now really starting to take notice about. Yes, you could argue that GW is simply biding it's time, knowing the HH will be going on, long after the series officially ended & as a result, are able to reprint it at their leisure. To which, again, is complete & utter bullshit to do things that way to their fans & customers.
> 
> A proper limited edition would've entailed the following:
> 
> 250 Signed by the Author Hardcovers (75$ 1 per order)
> 2750 Hardcover (50$ 1 per order)
> 250 Signed by the Author Softcover (50$ 1 per order)
> 2750 Softcover (30$ 1 per order)
> 
> From there, after 6 months to a year, you open it back up as a Print on Demand title for whomever wants it. But all in all, you create a limited edition for the early adopters via both the hardcover version, but also a signed version as well, but also a softcover twin as well. For those simply wanting the book, you've created double the amount made available (in regards to what they've currently done) and without much doubt, sold out of every single, solitary copy in perhaps not as quick a fashion as they currently did, but within a solid week.
> 
> The reason why I'm going to wager that they will have sold every single copy, is that you will have had less people discouraged with the "Oh, there's only 3,000 copies. I'll never be able to get it, they'll probably be instantly sold out." <--- Then those folks never checked back in for a couple days, only to find out that they did have a small window of opportunity for a day or so, then to feel cheated out of a chance. With having a larger print volume made available (total of 6,000 copies), less people will fall into the above mentioned group of folks. Later (re: 6 months to a year, depending on demand), it's opened back up as a POD (perhaps a different cover as well to differentiate the different print versions) only title & anyone can get it. That way, the early buyers are able to feel as is they not only got their monies worth, but also have something special that anyone else will possibly never have.
> 
> Now that's doing it the correct way.


You have strong feelings about it (and believe you know a company's potential marketing and sales better than the people working there). I get that. I can't comment, since it's not really my area of expertise.

It's working well for them, though. Yep, I'm sure they could've made much more money and made it more accessible to more people. They know it better than anyone. However, I think the point was to make money, and create something special. They did, and it looks like it worked fine.

It's a topic that raised a lot of debate, including a million different ways they "should" have done it, which no one seems to agree on anyway. You can probably understand that, as a writer, it's not something I'm spending a lot of time worrying about. It's a limited edition thing for a license, like any other limited edition thing for a billion other licenses. It'll probably have an eventual release elsewhere too, in a slightly less special format, just like many other limited edition things.

I have trouble getting on board with some of the more self-righteous complaints, to be honest. If anything, the attitude of bizarre entitlement shown from some degrees has turned me from someone who had a lot of sympathy about the process (http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2011/02/04/horus-heresy-novellas/), to someone who doesn't want much to do with it.


----------



## ckcrawford

They could have made a lot more money. Whatever I guess. I just hope I'm not missing too much. Given I bought one of those limited edition novels: _Iron Warrior_, me being the Iron Warrior and Honsou fan I am. I wasn't that impressed, but the information in the novel, I thought was genuinely important to the series (both for the Ultramarines and Honsou/Iron Warrior fans). I actually can't believe one would read _The Chapter's Due_ and not go... what the #### is happening. :shok:

EDIT: By the way ADB, I actually read your blog and I understand where you're coming from with your limited edition book. But you obviously have a different outtake about writing novels than other authors do. And I'm sure, that there hasn't been that much elaboration about not putting something in a novel so important that it keeps the 40k community in shadows. Like I said about the other novel, there were certain elements of that book I just don't understand people going from a sudden short story where Honsou has all this mediocre support to:



A whole Ultramarine space fortress being in his control and Mkar finally being born with unlimited daemons at his disposal.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> You have strong feelings about it (and believe you know a company's potential marketing and sales better than the people working there). I get that. I can't comment, since it's not really my area of expertise.
> 
> It's working well for them, though. Yep, I'm sure they could've made much more money and made it more accessible to more people. They know it better than anyone. However, I think the point was to make money, and create something special. They did, and it looks like it worked fine.
> 
> It's a topic that raised a lot of debate, including a million different ways they "should" have done it, which no one seems to agree on anyway. You can probably understand that, as a writer, it's not something I'm spending a lot of time worrying about. It's a limited edition thing for a license, like any other limited edition thing for a billion other licenses. It'll probably have an eventual release elsewhere too, in a slightly less special format, just like many other limited edition things.
> 
> I have trouble getting on board with some of the more self-righteous complaints, to be honest. If anything, the attitude of bizarre entitlement shown from some degrees has turned me from someone who had a lot of sympathy about the process (http://aarondembskibowden.wordpress.com/2011/02/04/horus-heresy-novellas/), to someone who doesn't want much to do with it.


The last thing I want to come across as, is as a person with a "Give me what I want, goddammit! Give it to me now!" While, yeah, in a way it is, but it's only born from the knowledge that GW/BL allowed the creation of a product that (as I mentioned before) is based in subject matter that sells extremely well. But instead of a rational downtime before 2nd & 3rd editions (or however many is ultimately done) are reprinted, they're treating this as if it's just a normal day of the week in which they're worry about it cannibalizing potential sales of a title still on store shelves. Or worse still, worry of lack of interest in the title, if they were to print too many, they might get stuck with too much backstock inventory to manage/deal with on their end of things (hence my Print on Demand I'd mentioned earlier).

While normally a very patient person, wherein I don't mind waiting however long a reasonable person should assume to wait for something. When it became clear that the title was sold out (and you can check this thread & the other thread on the subject the limited edition itself), I'd repeatedly said I'd avoid places like eBay and whatnot and simply wait to get the 2nd printing of the title and be happy with it. This naturally assumes I'd be looking at a 6 months to a year till it happened, but big deal, I've got MONTHS of books still waiting to be read, with many more books to be published (current big plan has 2 books left in the HH to get, which are on the way now, then read start to current in the series) to help tide me over for some time. But to hear that I might be waiting up to 2 years for it come back out? Wow. I'm honestly shocked & somewhat outraged over it.


----------



## World Eater XII

You say that your are shocked and outrage.

About 2months after the books released ill bet you and many others will have forgotten about it, after the initial outburst/rage and then in 2 years time if/when its re released you'll be pleasantly surprised! 

Im just saying.

Its how my mind works anyways.


----------



## Diatribe1974

World Eater XII said:


> You say that your are shocked and outrage.
> 
> About 2months after the books released ill bet you and many others will have forgotten about it, after the initial outburst/rage and then in 2 years time if/when its re released you'll be pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Im just saying.
> 
> Its how my mind works anyways.


Nah. Now that I know they've got a 2 year Birth/Death/Rebirth cycle on their novellas, I'll just immediately discard the notion of getting them (unless they've got a substantial enough printing allotment to warrant my attention).


----------



## TooNu

Lot's of forum reading today :wacko:

When the book was first shown on the BL website I thought right away, "money grabbing *****". It's a pretty crappy deal to be honest but having read your mans blog there it's hard not to see his POV aswell.

Though, I could have ordered it in time, I chose not to because I don't like to encourage things like that. Limited edition copies of whatever just so other geeks can feel more geekier than other geeks...it's a bit self defeating isn't it?

*"Har Har I have the limited edition book about space marines and you do not have the limited edition book about space marines". *

That's the sort of thing you should avoid gloating about, even in your own mind because it's just...it's not something to be proud of :laugh:

ALSO you just spent £30 odd on a book! Buy the books yes, but don't go encouraging the price gouging publishers, they will just release more of this stuff and eventually the rest of us WILL miss out on some important backstory.

Standards first, then your hobby :wink:


----------



## brianizbrewtal

Why does it have to be money grubbing? I understand it's expensive, but what about GW actual table top game? If that limited edition was money grubbing wouldn't their figures be as well? It seems to me that in order to play the table top you have to be quite loaded. Just a thought not an accusation.


----------



## ckcrawford

World Eater XII said:


> You say that your are shocked and outrage.
> 
> About 2months after the books released ill bet you and many others will have forgotten about it, after the initial outburst/rage and then in 2 years time if/when its re released you'll be pleasantly surprised!
> 
> Im just saying.
> 
> Its how my mind works anyways.


Probably not, I'm afraid. It it wasn't about the Heresy, I would say maybe. But the fact is... it is. Some dude is going to state a fact about it somewhere in the Fluff section and debate. We'll all be like... "What page." All he'll have to do is go "... I got Promethean Sun bitches! So fuck you, I don't have to post shit. You'll have to take my word for it. Maybe you should have gotten one of the limited edition books."


----------



## Diatribe1974

ckcrawford said:


> Probably not, I'm afraid. It it wasn't about the Heresy, I would say maybe. But the fact is... it is. Some dude is going to state a fact about it somewhere in the Fluff section and debate. We'll all be like... "What page." All he'll have to do is go "... I got Promethean Sun bitches! So fuck you, I don't have to post shit. You'll have to take my word for it. Maybe you should have gotten one of the limited edition books."


I don't think things will ever go that far to be perfectly honest. It just seems incredibly odd (or at least a poor business model) to have a 2 year cycle in which once a novella has been printed, it won't see the light of day in another format until then. It'd be much like GM or Ford coming out and saying "Hey, we've got this limited edition car. It's great! Look at all these features and stylish form it's sporting. Don't you just want it?" Then when it becomes available, it sells out and GM or Ford saying "Yeah, we could make more of these and they'd probably sell really well, but that's okay, we've got our business model to adhere to! Thanks folks!"


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I do think BL underestimated how much interest the community has in relation to Vulkan and his back ground.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Words_of_Truth said:


> I do think BL underestimated how much interest the community has in relation to Vulkan and his back ground.


Yeah, small bit of a "Whoops, we could've made a ton more of these and sold them all, most likely."


----------



## Angel of Blood

I think its just a school boy error of a move. The one thing it will accomplish is people attempting to get hold of it by other means, cheifly downloading it through the internet.


----------



## Mob

Diatribe1974 said:


> It'd be much like GM or Ford coming out and saying "Hey, we've got this limited edition car. It's great! Look at all these features and stylish form it's sporting. Don't you just want it?" Then when it becomes available, it sells out and GM or Ford saying "Yeah, we could make more of these and they'd probably sell really well, but that's okay, we've got our business model to adhere to! Thanks folks!"


Wait, I thought that was exactly what some car companies did?

Although to be fair, almost everything I know about cars I learned by watching _Top Gear_...

Topic, the only thing I think is even slightly unpleasant about this as a business move is the postage and packing. I wouldn't mind knowing how they worked out posting a book costs a tenner, out of simple curiosity as well as that horrid 'whoah, rip-off!' gut reaction. Posting books is normally a scaled fee based on weight with the postage/carrier charges put on top.


----------



## ckcrawford

Angel of Blood said:


> I think its just a school boy error of a move. The one thing it will accomplish is people attempting to get hold of it by other means, cheifly downloading it through the internet.


Yeah. Like that one Scrib website I've started reading my information on codexes from.

ADB brought up the point that his limited edition didn't really reveal much about the heresy. And from what seems to be the actual plot, it was pretty much a close up for _The First Heretic_. Just as he said, basically a deleted scene if you will.

I don't see how this novel is anything like ADB's. First of all, it includes the interactions of a few of the legions. Which by itself is actually pretty fascinating. Probably the most interesting parts of the heresy are the interactions with other legion's and their primarch's. Secondly, this seems to be a war against the xeno threat. Which, if I may say, may have been the most important event before the heresy (besides uniting humanity).


----------



## Doelago

So now they have 400 copies remaining and wont sell them through the website. Instead they will sell them at events to which people from all around the world will probably not be able to get for their chance to buy the book... :headbutt: 

I want it so bad...


----------



## Roninman

HAH, it wasnt afterall Promethian Sun i was getting. It was other book (Gothic war) that i ordered same time from BL as that. Although confirmation mail to me said that Promethean Sun was despatched which was an error on their part. So you can keep your pants up.

I dont actually like way BL handled this. It seems to me that im paying separate postage for each item, even though they was ordered same time. Thats why i dont like to order from them, you pay more for books and you have to pay postage. Compared to for example play.com. Only thing worth ordering from BL anymore are these limited editions and print on demand titles. I dont care when i get books, i have too many on to-read list already.


----------



## Diatribe1974

I wonder if GW/BL learned anything from this whole debacle?

Probably not, but one can only hope it's not repeated again, eh?


----------



## constantin_valdor

Finally my copy of Promethean sun was dispatched today yay


----------



## Doelago

Diatribe1974 said:


> I wonder if GW/BL learned anything from this whole debacle?


I think they learned that they earn a shit load of money in a short period of time by doing these books.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Meh the Heresy series will be going for a few years yet, considering it's been 5 years since Horus Rising was published but in story terms we're only 2 years into a 7 year conflict.

Promethean Son and Aurelian are both 'satellite' stories, not at all a necessary read in the HH series but a diverting font of knowledge- would I have like either one to not have been limited editions? Of course but I'm not going to lose any sleep over the fact I'll have to wait 2 years, it's not like BL (or the other publishing houses) are going to put a hold on releasing great books to fill the time till then...

So you complainers can grow a pair and stop moaninng about such unimportant crap, seriously a lot of you suggest how things should have been done just so there were more copies completely ignoring the whole 'Special Edition' angle they were going for with these books.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

constantin_valdor said:


> Finally my copy of Promethean sun was dispatched today yay


Mines still not allocated 

Btw there's still 400 copies left

"You may remember that in the days following Promethean Sun’s launch, our systems went a little haywire as they tried to cope with the demand. Well, now that the stock-servitors have been rebooted, we have found that of the 3,000 copies of Promethean Sun that have been printed, *we have 400 remaining*."


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Mine was dispatched today! . *Does happy dance*.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Did you order yours early? Maybe they are actually doing them in order date for once.


----------



## constantin_valdor

Words_of_Truth said:


> Did you order yours early? Maybe they are actually doing them in order date for once.


I ordered mine about an hour after it went on sale purely becuase i am a massive nerd (and damn proud) im hoping it will either be here tomorrow or monday =D *dances like a girl*


----------



## Roninman

Baron Spikey said:


> So you complainers can grow a pair and stop moaninng about such unimportant crap, seriously a lot of you suggest how things should have been done just so there were more copies completely ignoring the whole 'Special Edition' angle they were going for with these books.


This is THE main thing here. People dont grasb idea that Limited is limited. If this would have been dvd or some kinds of other thing, you would never again get to buy it. But on this instance they will publish it later on.


----------



## increaso

Baron Spikey has hit the nail on the head.

The Horus Heresy story has not been told in true chronological order and there is no way that the story will conclude anytime soon.

If we are lucky we will have Calth about Nov 2012.

(Mine hasn't been allocated yet)


----------



## Diatribe1974

Roninman said:


> This is THE main thing here. People dont grasb idea that Limited is limited. If this would have been dvd or some kinds of other thing, you would never again get to buy it. But on this instance they will publish it later on.


Limited Edition is fine.

Waiting 2 years minimum before we're able to see the story again in some other format is where I've got problems with.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Words_of_Truth said:


> Did you order yours early? Maybe they are actually doing them in order date for once.


Yeah, I ordered mine almost as soon as it came on sale.

Sad, I know... .


----------



## Lord Mephiston

mine just got shipped today.


----------



## Sacred Feth

Lord Mephiston said:


> mine just got shipped today.


Same here


----------



## raider1987

Mine got shipped as well, considering what I paid it should have been airlifted in by supermodels today. Anyone know when they will turn up?


----------



## brianizbrewtal

Yes! My copy shipped as well. Anyone else not get their tracking numbers yet?


----------



## March of Time

Mine's still not been shipped


----------



## constantin_valdor

brianizbrewtal said:


> Yes! My copy shipped as well. Anyone else not get their tracking numbers yet?


I havent had mine and i have emailed them but i doubt i will hear from them til 2moro


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Still not got mine and it's not been sent afaik as well  

Ordered the Night Lords series, I need something to read!


----------



## raider1987

Words_of_Truth said:


> Still not got mine and it's not been sent afaik as well
> 
> Ordered the Night Lords series, I need something to read!


The Night Lords series is truly stunning, some of the best BL books since Eisenhorn. Anyway mine was dispatched by UPS on friday so lets hope they arrive today. Battle for the fang just turned up as well.


----------



## constantin_valdor

Finally got my tracking referance and its due to be delivered today, i found a phone number on the email saying that it had been dispatched and rang them and they gave me the referance over the phone. If anyone wants theirs thats the best way to get it hope this helps you all =)


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Still not allocated, grr I'm not even that far away from HQ it would only take a day to get to me.


----------



## brianizbrewtal

Well, I do not live in the UK so calling would be rather expensive. I just got real old fashioned and used e-mail hahaha


----------



## constantin_valdor

brianizbrewtal said:


> Well, I do not live in the UK so calling would be rather expensive. I just got real old fashioned and used e-mail hahaha


Good point k: lol even stranger is the fact that age of darkness has turned up in the post even tho i only ordered it on friday.....:shok:


----------



## March of Time

With luck they may mail mine some time this year:angry:


----------



## constantin_valdor

Just noticed on the UPS tracking site that mine is coming via UPS standard not express  i thought this was coming out express


----------



## raider1987

constantin_valdor said:


> Finally got my tracking referance and its due to be delivered today, i found a phone number on the email saying that it had been dispatched and rang them and they gave me the referance over the phone. If anyone wants theirs thats the best way to get it hope this helps you all =)


Crap their phone lines have closed now. I have been sitting here all day waiting for it. Battle for the Fang turned up and it was dispatched the same day and just regular post. I'm a bit pissed about it lol.


----------



## constantin_valdor

raider1987 said:


> Crap their phone lines have closed now. I have been sitting here all day waiting for it. Battle for the Fang turned up and it was dispatched the same day and just regular post. I'm a bit pissed about it lol.


I can imagine, according to BL when i rang this morning their systems were updating over the weekend but that still doesnt explain why the tracking references havent been put on the orders :shok:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

My copy arrived today, yay! *Does Happy Dance*.

I got number 839, If anyone's intrested. I wonder who got Number 1. .

Also, if anyone is wondering, the front cover is the artwork. Inside the front cover you'll find the faux salamander skin.


----------



## brianizbrewtal

pictures pictures pictures!


----------



## raider1987

Bane_of_Kings said:


> My copy arrived today, yay! *Does Happy Dance*.
> 
> I got number 839, If anyone's intrested. I wonder who got Number 1. .
> 
> Also, if anyone is wondering, the front cover is the artwork. Inside the front cover you'll find the faux salamander skin.


Wow awesome what time did it turn up? I hope mine might still come today.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

About three oclock ish, although I wasn't in when it turned up myself.


----------



## constantin_valdor

Mine just got here 17.50 GMT and wow! best £40 quid i have spent so far lol im number 728 *dances* this is cause for a whisky me thinks


----------



## Words_of_Truth

*bangs head on the computer* I wish they'd send mine!!!!!


----------



## constantin_valdor

i have to say from what i have read this is going to be an amazing book


----------



## Fancyxeno21

did anyone in the united states get it yet? mines still not allocated >.<


----------



## brianizbrewtal

I haven't gotten it yet, but my account says it's been shipped. Still no tracking number though.


----------



## Azkaellon

I agree with the following

FUCK YOU Black Library.


----------



## raider1987

I just called blacklibary and they couldn't give me my tracking number


----------



## constantin_valdor

raider1987 said:


> I just called blacklibary and they couldn't give me my tracking number


 Wierd i rang on monday and they gave the number over the phone.


----------



## Alvarius

As somebody wrote, limited is fine, but a two year wait is not. They could release limited and pocket at the same time, to respect the younger ones and people with a bit less money.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Got my email saying it's being delivered


----------



## Words_of_Truth

How exactly do you track the delivery?


----------



## Lord Mephiston

Well, I got mine, along with Battle of Fang, Dead In The Water & Dwarfs. Copy no. 934 here. 

I must say, its interesting. But unfortunately there is no artwork at all, other than a few generic astarte pictures like from the encyclopedia. Strangely, why the hell is there no picture of Vulkan ? They included a picture of Mortarion instead >.>


----------



## mal310

I got mine today. Number 666!

Although this brought a smile to my face it would have been much better on the forthcomming Aurelian!!

Now that would have been novel!


----------



## Words_of_Truth

It's Friday the 13th today to spooky.


----------



## Diatribe1974

Words_of_Truth said:


> It's Friday the 13th today to spooky.



And it's my day off from work.

Coincidence?


----------



## Fancyxeno21

Mine is still not allocated -_- I'm wondering if this is just something to do with the fact that I am in the US


----------



## Vaz

Aurelion? Do you mean blood of Aenarion? *cannot wait- finally get to meet the terrible twins*


----------



## Azkaellon

I never got a copy -_- as a Collector i want one! If anyone doesnt want there copy after reading it hit me up please.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Vaz said:


> Aurelion? Do you mean blood of Aenarion? *cannot wait- finally get to meet the terrible twins*


No, I presume he means ADB's upcoming Lorgar novella.


----------



## Vaz

Lorgar who? Bah humbug this four nought nought nought nought book rubbish. *goes back to his fantasy rocking chair, muttering about this sci-fi nonsense*


----------



## March of Time

Fancyxeno21 said:


> Mine is still not allocated -_- I'm wondering if this is just something to do with the fact that I am in the US


I live in the UK and mine's still not been allocated.:cray:


----------



## NIKT208

Mine arrived today, but it does not have the Faux Salamander Skin promised. Has anyone else not got this?


----------



## NIKT208

NIKT208 said:


> Mine arrived today, but it does not have the Faux Salamander Skin promised. Has anyone else not got this?


Please ignore. Me being retarded.


----------



## raider1987

NIKT208 said:


> Please ignore. Me being retarded.


LOL, that is pretty special.


----------



## Chaplain Garrus

(Hello people, new to the site, this thread kinda got my attention)

I got the 573rd copy. The book is tempting me to read it, yet I haven't finished Firedrake, so I'll probably finish that off first as I'm kinda nearing the last quarter of the book.

I do like though; when I peeked inside Promethean Sun, the list of who major members are of the Salamanders. I see what Nick was referring to when he said to look out for character cross referencing in the Tome of Fire series. I won't spoil it but I smiled when I saw what it was.

Also I believe I had to wait a week and a half for my book to arrive after the actual "Order Dispatched" email.


----------



## seb2351

Gpt mine in Australia today, number 668 :grin:



Mob said:


> There's an excerpt that is required reading if you like anything awesome.
> 
> direct link: http://www.blacklibrary.com/downloads/product/pdf/1-9/20000.pdf


Damn you ADB and your excellent writing style *starts saving up*


----------



## Words_of_Truth

seb2351 said:


> Gpt mine in Australia today, number 668 :grin:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn you ADB and your excellent writing style *starts saving up*


Mines due at the end of the day, despite me living less than 30 miles away from where it started off >.<


----------



## gatorgav

I'm from the States, Georgia to be exact... I got mine today # 622


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Should I be annoyed that mine is 2993 out of 3000 and I only live down the road from Nottingham, where as people in Australia and the US have ones a lot closer to 1 out of 3000?


----------



## Worldkiller

Words_of_Truth said:


> Should I be annoyed that mine is 2993 out of 3000 and I only live down the road from Nottingham, where as people in Australia and the US have ones a lot closer to 1 out of 3000?


No, your copy arrived, be grateful.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Words_of_Truth said:


> Should I be annoyed that mine is 2993 out of 3000 and I only live down the road from Nottingham, where as people in Australia and the US have ones a lot closer to 1 out of 3000?


they don't give them out in order of location, mate... It's order of purchase that determines when you get yours.

CP


----------



## Fancyxeno21

gatorgav said:


> I'm from the States, Georgia to be exact... I got mine today # 622


I'm from the same state, and my copy is still not allocated


----------



## World Eater XII

Phone them up, i wondered were mine was, as i have been billed for a copy. A v friendly guy told me that mine was in the last batch. 

solve your problems by phonig em up and getting straight from the horses mouth so to speak.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

They are very nice over at BL Towers. you will get good customer service for sure. I can vouch for that firsthand.

CP


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Yep they even phoned me back when they couldn't find the details, I spoke to Ragnar


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Ragnar's a good guy.  It's an intimate group over there. Very family-like. much like our little section of the forum. I hope to join their family soon. who knows.

CP


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I'd die to have a job at Black Library. I tried to get one as a GW staff member but failed on the rules part. I think BL would be much more my style.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

were i in the position to relocate, i would apply. I've known a few of them over there for a long time now.

CP


----------



## World Eater XII

Aye agreed, v solid bloke i spoke to. 

Tis refreshing to speak to a guy who sounds down to earth and does his job.


----------



## brianizbrewtal

I haven't gotten my tracking number or another email. I live on the east coast so I figured I would have gotten it by now. I would call them but phoning the UK is expensive.


----------



## Chaplain Garrus

I was never actually given a tracking number and Im in the UK.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Chaplain Garrus said:


> I was never actually given a tracking number and Im in the UK.


You have to phone them up between 10 and 4 and they give it you.


----------



## World Eater XII

brianizbrewtal said:


> I haven't gotten my tracking number or another email. I live on the east coast so I figured I would have gotten it by now. I would call them but phoning the UK is expensive.


Try an email. tis out of work hours here soon so try 2moz.


----------



## Chaplain Garrus

Words_of_Truth said:


> You have to phone them up between 10 and 4 and they give it you.


Thanks, I have mine already but was just saying, they don't give you one.

I should have read the rest of the thread again, everyone's been saying they don't get one and I somehow forgot that


----------



## Commissar Ploss

World Eater XII said:


> Aye agreed, v solid bloke i spoke to.
> 
> Tis refreshing to speak to a guy who sounds down to earth and does his job.


aye, they're all like that.  It's very refreshing.

CP


----------



## World Eater XII

Got an email today saying mines been shipped.

Will be interesting to see what number i get!


----------



## Euphrati

240 of 3000

Although I nearly had a heart attack when the ups guy handed me the shipping box as the entire right end of it had been ripped nearly off and then patched back on with clear packing tape. Thankfully, the book itself has no damage.


----------



## Words_of_Truth

Euphrati said:


> 240 of 3000
> 
> Although I nearly had a heart attack when the ups guy handed me the shipping box as the entire right end of it had been ripped nearly off and then patched back on with clear packing tape. Thankfully, the book itself has no damage.


240?! Mines like 7 from the final copy >.<


----------



## Worldkiller

Euphrati said:


> 240 of 3000
> 
> Although I nearly had a heart attack when the ups guy handed me the shipping box as the entire right end of it had been ripped nearly off and then patched back on with clear packing tape. Thankfully, the book itself has no damage.


Mine just arrived not five minutes ago in the same way. 414 out of 3000, I thought the number would be much higher than that but oh well, glad to finally have it.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

maybe they shuffled the books before selling. 

CP


----------



## Euphrati

Words_of_Truth said:


> 240?! Mines like 7 from the final copy >.<


I think the number depends on when your order was processed/boxed up.

Now, if I could only get my hands on a copy of the limited Iron Warrior...


----------



## World Eater XII

Euphrati said:


> I think the number depends on when your order was processed/boxed up.
> 
> Now, if I could only get my hands on a copy of the limited Iron Warrior...


Agreed, without paying a ton would be nice too!

i think my copy is 2303 and that was in one of the last batches to be shipped out.

The cover is proper mint though!


----------



## brianizbrewtal

Just got Promethean Sun. Number 314 acquired. Sooooo close haha. I thought it was going to be the size of _The Collected Visions_ but I think I like this size a lot more. Mint indeed.


----------



## brianizbrewtal

For those of you selling Promethean Sun for over $190...you, my lords and ladies, can go fuck yourselves hahahaha 

Buuuuut I'm sure I'm going to do something of the sort with Aurelian


----------



## Angel of Blood

Limited Edition combined with people trying to sell it on for that kind of money is why so many people are just downloading it instead.


----------



## World Eater XII

People bitch about BL cash cowing it, then promptly do the same....


----------



## Bolter

Is a kick in the nadgers for lovers of the HH series...seeing the limited edition book come out and them selling like cakes at a fat boys fair!

Atm I can't justify the money on Ebay...so am happy to wait until paper back!


----------



## brianizbrewtal

Yeah those eBay prices are ridiculous. Thank god I got one already. I'm honestly planning on getting two copies of Aurelian to hopefully make a little money. Nothing crazy like $200. Stupid


----------



## World Eater XII

Hmm i think they should plain just cap it at 1 account to be honest.


----------



## bobss

brianizbrewtal said:


> Yeah those eBay prices are ridiculous. Thank god I got one already. I'm honestly planning on getting two copies of Aurelian to hopefully make a little money. Nothing crazy like $200. Stupid


It is people, like yourself, who, through actions like these are ruining the experience for other Black Library enthusiasts. If you had any respect for the community - people who are either, fans of Aaron-Dembski Bowden, the Horus Heresy or Black Library products on a whole, you would order a single copy to read. Not filcher a second to line your pockets with gold.

/rant.


----------



## brianizbrewtal

bobss said:


> It is people, like yourself, who, through actions like these are ruining the experience for other Black Library enthusiasts. If you had any respect for the community - people who are either, fans of Aaron-Dembski Bowden, the Horus Heresy or Black Library products on a whole, you would order a single copy to read. Not filcher a second to line your pockets with gold.
> 
> /rant.


Ahh yes, my gilded pockets. I'm so greedy I may order three. Not so much respect as 'I want to own (x) amount of copies for whatever reasons I want to own them for.' 
I did say nothing ridiculous and on top of that I probably won't sell my second copy. Bobss, I hate to break it to you, but that's why things are for sale. To buy. Fuck it. Now that you said that, I'll buy your damn copy too =]


----------



## Words_of_Truth

I'll sell mine for...1 million dollars!!


----------



## bobss

brianizbrewtal said:


> Ahh yes, my gilded pockets. I'm so greedy I may order three. Not so much respect as 'I want to own (x) amount of copies for whatever reasons I want to own them for.'
> I did say nothing ridiculous and on top of that I probably won't sell my second copy. Bobss, I hate to break it to you, but that's why things are for sale. To buy. Fuck it. Now that you said that, I'll buy your damn copy too =]


:laugh:

Feel free, mate.


----------



## Bolter

Words_of_Truth said:


> I'll sell mine for...1 million dollars!!


 
1 Million Ugandan Dollar....all I need is your sort code, account number and security number :grin:


----------

